# Started an elk bresaola



## crankybuzzard (Mar 12, 2017)

When my friend came down from Washington state a couple of weeks ago, he brought me a couple of elk roasts.  One is now slated to be cooked in the normal fashion, but the one below is going to be bresaola in a couple of months.  

The roast started out at 1500 grams, but I trimmed off a couple of slices to pan fry.   The bride loved the flavor, so that's why only one is getting dried. :biggrin:













IMG_8723.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Mar 12, 2017






I used a mixture of rosemary, thyme, black pepper, juniper berries, bay leaf, and salt for the seasoning, with a dose of cure #2 as well.  All vac packed up and into the frig for 2-3 weeks to cure, then it'll go into the UMAi bag for 1-2 months.   Looking for a 40% loss. 













IMG_8724.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Mar 12, 2017


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm in! Wish we'd get an elk. Been too long! Saw a herd of about 60 a few weeks ago when we went to the coast. Unfortunately not elk season and no tags!


----------



## daveomak (Mar 12, 2017)

.........
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.......


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm in! I have one Moose roast left that a friend gave me, it may go to bresaola.


----------



## redheelerdog (Mar 12, 2017)

Sounds good Charlie, I'm lovin the elk.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





How was the pan fry? I love that with some butter and garlic.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 12, 2017)

redheelerdog said:


> Sounds good Charlie, I'm lovin the elk.  Thumbs Up
> 
> How was the pan fry? I love that with some butter and garlic.



The pan fry was great!

The bride has never eaten elk, and isn't real keen on venison, so I wanted to show her that there's a major difference in flavor.  After she tasted the elk, I was informed that the other roast will be roasted and not dried!   She loved it.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 31, 2017)

Last night it was time to check the roast out and see how it was coming along.

I sliced the bag open and the aroma was awesome!  The roast had kind of taken on a rectangular look due to how I had it in the frig, but it had firmed up quite a bit.













IMG_8909.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Mar 31, 2017






My wife completely freaked out when I did the following...  I sliced a small piece off and ate it.  It tastes as good as it smells!  I can't wait for this to dry out!













IMG_8910.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Mar 31, 2017






 I only had one sample and then I tied it up to try and lose the boxy shape and then bagged it up in a UMAi bag.  Back into the frig and will see what it looks like in another 3 weeks...













IMG_8911.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Mar 31, 2017


















IMG_8912.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Mar 31, 2017


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 31, 2017)

Looking good, Cranky!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 31, 2017)

I missed this. Nice hunk of meat. Looking forward to some sliced views.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 31, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> I missed this. Nice hunk of meat. Looking forward to some sliced views.


Me too!  The piece I sliced and tasted last night really has me pumped about this one!


----------



## hoity toit (Mar 31, 2017)

Once you get into the dry cure stuff it opens up a whole new road to travel. Looking good so far.

HT


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 31, 2017)

Hoity Toit said:


> Once you get into the dry cure stuff it opens up a whole new road to travel. Looking good so far.
> 
> HT


I have all of the components needed for a curing chamber, now I just need to find a decent frig and sneak it into the garage...


----------



## hoity toit (Mar 31, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I have all of the components needed for a curing chamber, now I just need to find a decent frig and sneak it into the garage...


Craigs List is a good place to look..,probably find one for $100 or less.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 31, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I have all of the components needed for a curing chamber, now I just need to find a decent frig and sneak it into the garage...


Sauerkraut stench gone?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 23, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Sauerkraut stench gone?



Ha!  Missed replying to that one!   That kimchi smell was around for a while!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 23, 2017)

Then you are good to go.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 23, 2017)

Not sure how this one got past me CB.. We love elk & I'm betting that is going to be really tasty !


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 23, 2017)

Well, I hit 39% weight loss last night and had to check it out!

The color of the elk meat is really dark and had me wondering at first if something had gone south. 

The smell is amazing and the meat almost melts in your mouth.  The other elk roast will also be made into a bresaola, this stuff is good!













IMG_9151.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Apr 23, 2017


















IMG_9153.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Apr 23, 2017


















IMG_9154.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Apr 23, 2017


















IMG_9155.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Apr 23, 2017


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 23, 2017)

That looks amazing CB !  Very nice !  Thumbs Up


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 23, 2017)

That looks like is ready to be enjoyed.


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 23, 2017)

Nicely done, Cranky! That looks superb! A few days in the fridge will make it even better.

Is 39% dry enough for you?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 23, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Nicely done, Cranky! That looks superb! A few days in the fridge will make it even better.
> 
> Is 39% dry enough for you?



Nope!  Back in a bag for at least 5% more loss before I try it again.  Great flavor, and real is melt in your mouth, but I want it a bit more firm in the center.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 23, 2017)

Looks great CB! I've got quite the wait for mine to be done!!!


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 23, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Nope!  Back in a bag for at least 5% more loss before I try it again.  Great flavor, and real is melt in your mouth, but I want it a bit more firm in the center.



Gotcha. I'm thinking 43% myself. I did find with the last one that a few days in the fridge after removing it from the bag evened out the texture nicely.


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 23, 2017)

CB, Nice job , it looks excellent!


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 2, 2017)

It done and delightful!

Almost a 47% overall loss and the flavor and texture is spot on for me. This elk is some lean stuff, almost zero visible fat, but still tasty. 

Sliced it up thin to vac pack and enjoy over several weeks.  













IMG_9214.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ May 2, 2017







Made me a snack plate!













IMG_9217.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ May 2, 2017






Right now, in the frig, I have a pork loin lonzino, and a pork loin cranky style curing, those should hit the UMAi bags this weekend. 

Thanks for following along!


----------



## pc farmer (May 2, 2017)

That is beautiful.

Job well done.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 2, 2017)

Nice! I need to get some elk this year! Guess I better put in for my tags...


----------



## myownidaho (May 2, 2017)

Well done, Cranky! That looks delicious. I can't wait to see how my moose bresaola turns out.


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 2, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Well done, Cranky! That looks delicious. I can't wait to see how my moose bresaola turns out.



I'm looking forward to seeing that one as well!


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 2, 2017)

A few vac packs with 6-8 slices ready to go out to a few SMF members for field testing...













image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ May 2, 2017







Sliced thin for 1 of 2 reasons...  

1.   Allegedly, this style of meat is "supposed " to be sliced thin to serve...
2.  I'm stingy with my meat!

Y'all figure it out!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 5, 2017)

I bet that taste better than my screen just did.


----------



## crazymoon (May 6, 2017)

CB, Looks incredibly good !


----------



## chilerelleno (May 6, 2017)

Looks great Cranky.
Oh man, I wonder how some of my venison would do like that?


----------

